# Biesse rover 20. plc 9001: thermic relay ko?



## Tim01 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys, brand new to the forum.
We have just installed a biesse rover 20.
We cannot got it to operate at all, I am getting an error code on screen that says Plc 9001-thermic relay ko. Has anyone encountered this before?
Any suggestions would be much appreciated, totally in the dark!
Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Tim. Welcome to the forum. From what I see on the Internet, that would not be a cheap machine. Who did you buy from, are they any help?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You should ask on the woodweb cnc forum there is a lot of help there for Biesse routers. Contact Mike McClaran at Better Vacumm cups he is a great guy and knows the Biesse machnes.


----------



## Tim01 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. I picked the machine up for a reasonable price from furniture factory that was shutting down. I am still in contact with the machines previous operator who is going to provide some training once it is operational. He doesn't know why it is not functioning unfortunately. I suspect something has happened during transit. I will try and contact Mike McClaren hopefully he has some tips. Thanks again


----------

